# My little girl has arrived



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

I have finally got my little black girl she has a small ppatch of white on her chest. I am trying to decide on her name My favourite so far is Ebony for sundays and Ebby for short what do you think


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah I really like Ebby. Very cute. Have you got any pics?  xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely and her name sounds good too. How was her car journey home, was she good?

Would love to see a picture of her, go via photobucket its easiest.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ebby is a cute name


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pictures needed please .... show us Ebby  

Lovely name by the way xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I like ebby to.
Please post some pics x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I also like Ebby too! - and I'd also like some pics!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a lovely name! Glad little Ebby is home and look forward to seeing photos.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Ebony is such a pretty name for a black girl.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Ebony sounds like the perfect name...can wait to see her.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy and love the name Ebony.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad you have your little puppy home. Ebony and Ebbie are lovely names.


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind welcome comments to Ebony aka Ebbie i will post some pictures soon x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ebony is a lovely name for a black pup  We were thinking about getting a little black girl before we knew Poppy was available and we were thinking of Ebony as well 
Please post some pictures!  x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats: Ebony is a lovely name and Ebbie is very cute. Looking forward to seeing your pics as i do have a soft spot for the black ones. Good luck trying to get a decent photo...black dogs are the hardest to photograph!


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have a clue how to put a picture on here can someone help please


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning Annieb 

Most of us use Photobucket, open an account, upload your pics onto photobucket, then copy the IMG code into your posts on here  

http://photobucket.com/

Hope that helps a little bit xxx


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for your lovely comments even though we ended up with Izzie after lots of hat dipping and help from a little boy who kept calling her Izzie xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I love the name Izzie  & a spelling the same as mine! Hope you're enjoying her  xx


----------

